# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  يـــــــوم مـن عمـــري "معرض زهـــــور الربيــــع"

## قلب مصر

مع إشراقة يوم رائع من أيام الربيع

ذهبنا أنا وزوجى العزيز وأطفالنا الثلاثة لمعرض زهور الربيع المقام في حديقة الأورمان

وقضينا يوما رائعا جميلا بين ربوع الأزهار والنباتات الجميلة التي أضفت عطرا وسحرا على المكان

فكان شعوري وأنا اتنزه بين جنبات الحديقة 
أننى أخطو خطوات داخل جنة مصرية مليئة بكل ما يسر العين
ويشفي النفس من كل تشوهات التلوث السمعى والبصري والنفسي
 الذي نمر به في حياتنا اليومية

قمنا أنا وزوجى العزيز بتصوير المعرض وما فيه من نباتات نادرة وجميلة 
سأرفقها لكم في الموضوع حتى نرى جميعا هذا الجمال الرائع الموجود على أرض مصر الحبيبة

من روعة هذا اليوم وما شعرت فيه من سعادة وفرحة أطفالي بين الزهور والجو الساحر  الذي تصبغه رؤية الأزهار والورود وتنسم رائحتها الجميلة تبقى هذا اليوم في ذاكرتى وانطبع بذكريات صعب أن انساها
واعتبرته بالفعل يوم من أجمل أيام عمرى

المعرض ممتد لأول شهر مايو من يريد أن يستمتع بين جنبات الخيال والأحلام والورود الجميلة يذهب للمعرض فهي فرصة رائعة للصفاء النفسي 

هيا بنا نبدأ جولتنا مع معرض زهور الربيع 



بوابة المعرض وإعلانه المعلق على مدخل حديقة الأورمان أمام كلية فنون تطبيقية



جزء من حديقة من حدائق المعرض 



جانب آخر من أحدى الحدائق الموجودة في المعرض
ومن أجمل ما لفت نظري بها
الرجل المتكأ على عصاه في أقصى يسار الصور من فوق والذي أتى ليرى هذا المعرض ويستمتع به
لم أقصد تصويره  ::  ولكن وجدته في الصور ووجدت أنه أعطى للصورة جمالا وبعدا رائعا بالإضافة لروعة الزهور الموجودة بالصورة





مجموعة من الأزهار المتنوعة الموجودة بالحديقة














صورة مقربة لزهرة أعجبني كثيرا تداخل اللونين معا في أبدع وأجمل شكل





شوفوا قد ايه هنا الزهور رائعة وجميلة

----------


## قلب مصر

نتابع معا معرض زهور الربيع 



ظاهر في الصورة هنا جزء من الأشجار العتيقة التي تتميز بها حديقة الأورمان بجانب الزهور الطبيعية الجميلة المعروضة في المعرض







زهور بيضاء من أجمل ما رأيت













شجرة غريبة الشكل وجميلة جذعها يعطي شكل رائع



الصبار وأشكاله الجميلة


هذا النوع من الصبار أسمه "عمة القاضي" لقرب شكله من عمم القضاة الشرعيين في الماضي











شجرة غريبة ونموها غريب الشكل فهى كأنها مقامة على ثلاثة أدوار

----------


## قلب مصر

عودة مرة أخرى لمجموعات مختلفة من الزهور المعروضة بالمعرض









عجبتني قوي الوردة اللي على الشمال ألوانها تحفة والمزيج بين اللون البنفسجي والأبيض فيها كأنها لوحة مرسومة سبحان الله

----------


## قلب مصر

أتابع معكم عرض صور معرض الربيع
ونشاهد سويا أجمل الزهور 





























فيه مجموعة تانية من الزهور سأقوم برفعها وانزلها على طول إن شاء الله
بتمنى أن الصور تكون عجبتكم وتحاولوا تزوروا المعرض وتستمتعوا بيوم جميل هناك
 ::

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

زهور رائعة ,, بتتكلم لوحدها

و من كلمات احمد رامى اخترت

يا ورد ياللي الندى                 صبح عليك في السحر

ومال عليك النسيم                       لاعبك في ظل الشجر

تفضل تميل على أغصا نك بين الأزهار

وكل من شاف ألوانك     في بهاك احتار

وإن فات عليك النهار                         وسهرت ويا القمر

يصبح عليك الصباح                          وأنت في كف القدر

ياهل ترى قاطف غصنك    ح يصون حسنك

والا يهون حسنك عليه ويدبلك وانت في ايديه

فيك ورده ضامه شفايفها                      تتمنى تحكي سر الضمير

ناعسة ولو حد لاطفها                        تصحى وتسقي كاس العبير

وفيك يا ورد اللي جمالها ظهر ونور ع الأغصان

كل العيون بتبص لها                         وكل فكر شريد حيران

ياهل ترى مين يقطفها                        غريب عن القلب ونجواه

ولا الحبيب راح ينصفها    وتشوف نعيم الروح وياه

وأنت ياوردة يا دبلانة           ياللي جمالك راح

قضيت عمرك على غصنك                      من غير ما حد يشوف حسنك

ولا حد عارف              إيه في ضميرك

ولا حد شايف              في الغيب مصيرك

يا ورد ياللي الندى             صبح عليك في السحر

احنا سوى في الهوى                        حاكم علينا القدر

فينا اللي حب وعمره ما قال        من كتر خوفه على حبه

يبات ليالي يناجي خيال                 وكان حبيبه قاعد جنبه

وفينا يا ورد اللي تهنى      بحبيب قلبه

استنى ونال اللي اتمنى       في نعيم حبه

واللي ضناه الزمان                      فرق ما بينه وبين حبيبه

وطال عليه الهوان                ما لقاش في دنيا الهوى نصيبه

يا ورد ياللي النسيم لاعبك في ظل الشجر

إحنا سوا في الهوى  راضيين بحكم القدر

واللي انكتب لك على ايدينا                    يا ورد مكتوب علينا

إن كنا في الحب سعدنا               يا ورد والا انشقينا

 :f2:  تسلم ايدك اختنا الكريمة

تحياتى

----------


## حنـــــان

أنا متغاظة وغيرانة جداا دلوقتي.
أكيد قضيتم يوم في منتهى الجمال هناك.
أنا مش حعرف أروحه خالص لو بيخلص في أول مايو... خلاص مافيش وقت  ::(: 
يلا أمري لله يمكن السنة الجاية... أكيد بيتعمل كل سنة مش كده؟
بس كأني كنت هناك... تسلمي عالصور يا أم يوسف  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*

الســـــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاته...



رحلة جميلة ام يوسف

إستمتعتى بالرحلـــة وموش نسيتى اخواتك

الغلابة ... اللى بعيد عن المعرض

تسلم ايدك حبيبتى

موضوع رقيق زيــــك .

ومستنية الصور الجديدة ...


*

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم..

الله الله يا قلب مصر
اشكال و الوان فى منتهى الجمال ...
 مكان رائع و اشكال الزهور تحفه 
امتعتينا معاكى حقيقى يا قلب مصر بزيارتك و بالصور الجميلة دى

لكِ خالص التحية
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم

ماشاء الله يا قلب مصر صور جميلة جدا...
أكيد كل اللى راح المعرض استمتع بجمال الطبيعة والوانها فيه
تسلم إيديكي على التصوير الجميل



الشجرة دي إسمها الشائع رجل الفيل, وموطنها الاصلى فى المكسيك.
أما اسمها العلمى - لو فيه حد عايز يتعرف عليها فى ويكيبديا يعني - Beaucarnea recurvata* 
*عندي منها اتنين, واحدة كبيرة اشتريتها, والتانية الصغيرة أنا اللى زرعتها 



الزهرة دي جميلة قوى
بنقول عليها فى الارياف فى مصر عيون العذارى
وسبحان الله اسمها العلمى فعلا ترجمته عيون العذارى, أو عيون البنات 
من الزهور الجميلة جدا اللى بتضيف بهجة للقلوب.



تسلم إيديكي يا قلب مصر على الزيارة الجميلة دي
وفى إنتظار المزيد إن شاء الله





*

----------


## ريـم

ماما الرائعة قلب مصر .. 
كنت سمعت عن المعرض ده في التلفزيون 
بس ماكنتش اعرف انه بالجمال ده ..  :f: 
سبحان الله ..
ساعات بأحس انه قدام حاجة بالروعة و الجمال ده 
الصمت بيكون أجمل تعبير ..
لأنها هي صامتة بردو .. و هادية اوي ..
لكن حيويتها و كلامها في حاجات تانية كتير .. 
في لونها و شكلها و ميلها لإللي حواليها .. 
استمتعت جداً جداً بوجودي في المعرض يا قلب مصر ..
شكراً انك اخدتيني معاكي هناك ..
مع خالص حبي و تقديري ..  :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ايه الجمال ده ما شاء الله الصور تحفة يا نهلة بجد
و المناظر رائعة فعلاً حاجة كده تروق الأعصاب
و اجمل ما في المعرض طبعاً الريحانة الجميلة اللي جبتيها لي  :: 
تعرفي بفكر اصورها و انزلهالك هنا مشاركة ههههههههههههه
تسلم إيدك يا قمر و كل معرض و انت بخير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Amira

*أكيد قضاء الوقت وسط مكان تسوده الطبيعة الخضراء هو شيئ ممتع بجد ..  و مريح للاعصاب* 

*الصور جميلة و مشجعة جداا ان الواحد يزور المعرض .. بس فين الورد البلدي * 

*شكرا علي مشاركتنا الرحلة الجميلة دي معاكي و تسلم إيدك يا حبيبتي علي الصور الجميلة بجد .. بمناسبة الصور مش ناسية حاجة حضرتك * 

*تمنياتي الطيبة لكي دائما بقضاء اوقات طيبة مع اسرتك الجميلة*
**

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الله عليكِ يا قلب مصر...

بجد بجد مش عارفة أقولك إيه على جمال الموضوع ده...

ليا صديقة...كانت دايماً تقولي آجي معرض الزهور لأنه أسرتها هي اللي بتنظمه...بس كل مرة كان لازم تبقى في حاجة شغلاني و واخدة كل وقتي...
دلوقتي أنا من ساعة ما شفت الموضوع و أنا بسأل حديقة الأورمان تتراح ازاي 

بجد لما شفت الصور بقيت بقول إزاي ضيعت عليا الفرصة دي كل ده...

حقيقي صور ولا أروع...تسلم ايدك يا قلب مصر..

وسلام خاص جداً للكتاكيت الصغننين...و أولهم مريومة


تقبلي دائم و عميق إحترامي و تقديري...

*

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> زهور رائعة ,, بتتكلم لوحدها
> 
> و من كلمات احمد رامى اخترت
> 
> يا ورد ياللي الندى                 صبح عليك في السحر
> 
> ومال عليك النسيم                       لاعبك في ظل الشجر
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم ليدر بشكرك حقيقي على كلماتك الطيبة وعلى القصيدة الجميلة التي أحضرتها لأحمد رامي
فجاءت مناسبة تماما للورود والزهور
أسعدنى تواجدك لك منى كل الشكر والتقدير  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> أنا متغاظة وغيرانة جداا دلوقتي.
> أكيد قضيتم يوم في منتهى الجمال هناك.
> أنا مش حعرف أروحه خالص لو بيخلص في أول مايو... خلاص مافيش وقت 
> يلا أمري لله يمكن السنة الجاية... أكيد بيتعمل كل سنة مش كده؟
> بس كأني كنت هناك... تسلمي عالصور يا أم يوسف


الحقيقة يا نونا أنا سعيدة جدا أنك متغاظة  :good: 
بس بجد فاتك يوم عبقري هناك خسارة انك مش هتعرفي تحضري المعرض دلوقتي هتشوفي الروعة دي تانى ازاى  :2: 
على العموم علشان متزعليش هو يمكن يستمر كمان أسبوع في مايو  :Console: 
يالا جهزى نفسك بقى وتعالي اتفرجي عليه 
بجد هتستمتعى بيه جدا جدا كفاية  الهواء المصحوب بعطر الزهور 
و بعدين ملحوقة السنة الجاية لو ربنا كاتب لنا عمر هقولك قبلها بفترة علشان تعرفي تحضريه
وفعلا هو كل سنة بيتعمل وبيقعد شهرين تقريبا أو شهر ونص 
ربنا يخليكي يا حنان على تواجدك الجميل معانا   :M (32):

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> الســـــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاته...
> 
> 
> 
> رحلة جميلة ام يوسف
> 
> إستمتعتى بالرحلـــة وموش نسيتى اخواتك
> ...


الجميلة لولي  :f: 
سعيدة جدا بكلماتك الطيبة وأتمن ان تحضري المعرض السنة الجاية إن شاء الله
ربنا يخليكي يا لولي ويسعدك دايما
الف شكر على تواجدك الجميل  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم..
> 
> الله الله يا قلب مصر
> اشكال و الوان فى منتهى الجمال ...
>  مكان رائع و اشكال الزهور تحفه 
> امتعتينا معاكى حقيقى يا قلب مصر بزيارتك و بالصور الجميلة دى
> 
> لكِ خالص التحية


الجميلة مصراوية  :f: 
منورة املوضوع ، احلمد لله أن الموضوع عجبك 
وسعيدة جدا بتواجدك الرائع في الموضوع  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك أم يوسف
صور تحفة
 :f2: 
وشكرا علي المجهود الجميل في التصوير
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> ماشاء الله يا قلب مصر صور جميلة جدا...
> أكيد كل اللى راح المعرض استمتع بجمال الطبيعة والوانها فيه
> تسلم إيديكي على التصوير الجميل
> 
> 
> 
> الشجرة دي إسمها الشائع رجل الفيل, وموطنها الاصلى فى المكسيك.
> ...


الأخ الفاضل حمادو ....
ألف شكر على تواجدك الكريم بالموضوع  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ماما الرائعة قلب مصر .. 
> كنت سمعت عن المعرض ده في التلفزيون 
> بس ماكنتش اعرف انه بالجمال ده .. 
> سبحان الله ..
> ساعات بأحس انه قدام حاجة بالروعة و الجمال ده 
> الصمت بيكون أجمل تعبير ..
> لأنها هي صامتة بردو .. و هادية اوي ..
> لكن حيويتها و كلامها في حاجات تانية كتير .. 
> في لونها و شكلها و ميلها لإللي حواليها .. 
> ...


أهلا بيكي يا ريم .... 
بجد أسعدنى كلامك قوي فعلا الطبيعة أحيانا كثيرة يقف أمامها الإنسان في حالة من حالات الصمت 
علشان يتأملها أكتر وبتكون دي طريقة تعبيره عن الجمال الذي يراه
سعيدة أنك استمتعتى بجولتك في المعرض 
وألف شكر على التواجدك الجميل بالموضوع  :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على هذا المجهود 

وهذه الروعة 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى الاسرة الكريمة 

وتتمتعى  بهم وبكل حياتك 

وتمتعينا بهذه الروائع  دائما 

دمتى واسرتك بخير دائما 


*

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تصدقي لسه مكتشفة دلوقت اني ماردتش 


ماحبتش اجي وايدي فاضية  :: 

المهم يعني
صور تحفة والزوايا حلوة جدا 
طبعا مش قادرة اتكلم على جمال المعرض نفسه لانه اجمل من اني اقول اي حاجة عنه 
تسلم ايديك يانهلة وعقبال ما نشوف باقي الصور ....والورد

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ايه الجمال ده ما شاء الله الصور تحفة يا نهلة بجد
> و المناظر رائعة فعلاً حاجة كده تروق الأعصاب
> و اجمل ما في المعرض طبعاً الريحانة الجميلة اللي جبتيها لي 
> تعرفي بفكر اصورها و انزلهالك هنا مشاركة ههههههههههههه
> تسلم إيدك يا قمر و كل معرض و انت بخير
> في رعاية الله ،،،


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بيكي يا ريهام نورتي المعرض
المعرض كان منتظرك بكل وروده وأزهاره 
بس انتى غيبتي عليه فجالك لحد عندك في المنتدى 
الف شكر ليكي يا ريهام 
والريحان اللي عندي بيسلم على الريحان اللي عندك  :: 
وياريت تصوريها بجد لأ،ى فعلا نسيت اصور الريحان في المعرض
اتشغلت بأني  أجيبه  ونسيت تماما التقط ليه اي صور

كل الشكر ليكي يا قمر على وجودك الجميل  :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أكيد قضاء الوقت وسط مكان تسوده الطبيعة الخضراء هو شيئ ممتع بجد ..  و مريح للاعصاب* 
> 
> *الصور جميلة و مشجعة جداا ان الواحد يزور المعرض .. بس فين الورد البلدي * 
> 
> *شكرا علي مشاركتنا الرحلة الجميلة دي معاكي و تسلم إيدك يا حبيبتي علي الصور الجميلة بجد .. بمناسبة الصور مش ناسية حاجة حضرتك * 
> 
> *تمنياتي الطيبة لكي دائما بقضاء اوقات طيبة مع اسرتك الجميلة*
> **


أميرة الجميلة أهلا بيكي  :: 
فعلا الوقت هناك كان جميل وعبقري والحقيقة الوقت جري بسرعة شديدة
كمثل كل الأوقات الجميلة بتمشي بسرعة
الورد البلدي موجود يا فندم وجاهز وهينزل في الجزء التاني من صور المعرض إن شاء الله
الف شكر ليكي يا أميرة والصور التانية وصلتك أهو يا فندم علشان الضرب بس قدام الأعضاء  :: 
الف شكر ليكي يا حبيبتي على زيارتك الجميلة معانا
وميرسي قوي على أمنيك الجميلة  :M (32):

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> الله عليكِ يا قلب مصر...
> 
> بجد بجد مش عارفة أقولك إيه على جمال الموضوع ده...
> 
> ليا صديقة...كانت دايماً تقولي آجي معرض الزهور لأنه أسرتها هي اللي بتنظمه...بس كل مرة كان لازم تبقى في حاجة شغلاني و واخدة كل وقتي...
> دلوقتي أنا من ساعة ما شفت الموضوع و أنا بسأل حديقة الأورمان تتراح ازاي 
> 
> بجد لما شفت الصور بقيت بقول إزاي ضيعت عليا الفرصة دي كل ده...
> ...


شعاع من نور الجميلة  :f: 
انتى عارفة لو فيه فرصة انك تروحي المعرض قبل ما يخلص اكيد هتكون فرصة رائعة يا شعاع
المعرض رائع فوق الوصف
واللي صورناه في المعرض دا اقل بكتير من الروعة الموجودة في كل مكان فيه
وبصي بقى يا ستى 
حديقة الأورمان على شمال كوبري القبة زي أوروبا كدة  :Beer: 

أوعى تصدقيني  :Nono: 

حديقة الأورمان أمام جامعة القاهرة وحديقة الحيوان
يعني ممتدة من أمام حديقة الحيوان لحد ما توصل لجامعة القاهرة
تمتد كمان للجانب الآخر أمام كلية فنون تطبيقية لحد مديرية أمن الجيزة
يعني مساحة شاسعة من الجمال مترامية الأطراف
والوصول ليها سهل جدا كأنك رايحة على حديقة الحيوان أو الجامعة والباب الرئيسي للمعرض أمام كلية فنون تطبيقية
حاولى تروحى بقى قبل المعرض ما يخلص
بشكرك جدا يا شعاع على مشاركتك الجميلة معانا
والكتاكيت بيسلموا عليكي قوي قوي  :Baby:   :Kiss2: 

كل الشكر ليكي يا شعاع نورتيني  :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> تسلم أيدك أم يوسف
> صور تحفة
> 
> وشكرا علي المجهود الجميل في التصوير


أهلا بيك أخى الغالي أبن البلد  :f: 
سعيدة قوي بتواجدك معانا في المعرض
والحمد لله أن الصور عجبتك  :: 
كل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبة  :M (32):

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\قلب مصر..
بجد من أجمل الصور......صور جميلة بجد... تسلم ايدك..... :f: 
المعرض فعلا كان شكله يجنن......وكان لازم الواحد يزوره..تتعوض بقى ان شاء الله قريب.. :: 
وأعتقد فعلا كان يومك جميل وممتع جدااااا بصحبة أجمل زهور الربيع.. :f: 
تقبلى مرورى وتحياتى لكى........ :f2:

----------


## red_dragon

ماشاء الله صور جميله بجد 
بس برض واحنا بحس ان فيه حاجة مش كامله فى شكل الورود عندنا فى مصر ( او شكل اى حاجة   ::  ) ...تحسى انهم مش منظمنها كويس كان حدد راصص حجات جنب بعض وخلاص على رغم جمالها كانو ممكن يخلو شكلها تحفة 
و شكرا على الصور الجميلة 
بالمناسبه كان مرة واحد صاحبى عرض عليا نعمل مشروع عمة القاضي ديه هههههههههههههههههه اه والله قالى الواحد مش عارف بالفين جنيه باين وبيلود مش عارف كام مرة فى السنة 
بس خفت بصراحة بعدين معرفش ابيعه البس العمه انا بدل القاضى

----------


## أم أحمد

الله عليكي يا قلب مصر
سعيدة اوي اني اشوف الازهار الجميلة دي في مصر
واشوف الاهتمام بعمل معرض للزهور بجميع اشكاالها والوانها الرائعة
الموضوع ده خلاني افتكر البارك اللي بتفتح عندنا هنا
وعلي طول عملنا زيارة سريعة له قبل ما ينتهي
واخذت شوية صور ان شاء الله هانزلهم دلوقتي في موضوع مستقل
ويا رب يعجبك الموضوع

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> اختى العزيزة 
> قلب مصر 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> اشكرك على هذا المجهود 
> 
> وهذه الروعة 
> ...


أخى الغالي اسكندراني  :f: 

مشاركتك رقيقة جدا وكلماتك الطيبة رائعة 

اشكرك جدا على هذه الوجود الراقي 

وحضرتك دائما تمتعنا بأجمل صور الورود

الف الف شكر أخى الغالي اسكندراني  :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*الأُخت قلبُ مصر

رأيتُ الزهورَ تعتلى الألوان
وتسافر فى اتجاه لوحةٍ تشكيليةٍ
هى يومٌ من عُمرك 
دامت الأيام

تحياتى
ومُبدعةٌ دائماً*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*السلام  عليكم
الصور جميلة جدا جدا ..تسلم ايدك 
       و أكيد مناظر الورود الطبيعية دي تخلي الانسان يقول " سبحان الله " خلق فأبدع
             تسلم ايدك
          تحيـتـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله عليكى يا قلب مصر 

اجمل حاجة فى تصويرك انك مقربة الصور اووووووووى تحسى انك شامة ريحة الورد 

عجبتنى اوى عمة القاضى والشجرة اللى بتلات ادوار 

عارفة حديقة الاورمان دى من بره متشجعش انك تدخليها لكن سبحان الله طلعت مخبية حاجات حلوة كده

تسلم ايدك يا جميل ودايما ممتعانا بالحلو اللى زيك

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تصدقي لسه مكتشفة دلوقت اني ماردتش 
> 
> 
> ماحبتش اجي وايدي فاضية 
> 
> المهم يعني
> صور تحفة والزوايا حلوة جدا 
> طبعا مش قادرة اتكلم على جمال المعرض نفسه لانه اجمل من اني اقول اي حاجة عنه 
> تسلم ايديك يانهلة وعقبال ما نشوف باقي الصور ....والورد


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بيكي يا أوشا  :f: 
تصدقى أنا كمان اكتشفت انى لسه مرديتش على باقي الموضوع ولا نزلت باقي الصور إلا دلوقتي  :Smart: 

المهم برضة بشكرك على رأيك وعلى وجودك و المعرض فعلا حلو 
وأكيد إن شاء الله السنة الجاية تبقى الصور أفضل 
وإن شاء الله أنزل باقي الصور ..... والورد
نورتى المعرض  :f: 
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> العزيزة\قلب مصر..
> بجد من أجمل الصور......صور جميلة بجد... تسلم ايدك.....
> المعرض فعلا كان شكله يجنن......وكان لازم الواحد يزوره..تتعوض بقى ان شاء الله قريب..
> وأعتقد فعلا كان يومك جميل وممتع جدااااا بصحبة أجمل زهور الربيع..
> تقبلى مرورى وتحياتى لكى........


أهلا بيكي يا سوما  :f: 
بشكرك على وجودك يا سوما معانا في المعرض 
وإن شاء الله السنة الجاية تلحقي تزوريه بإذن الله لأنه في الحقيقة أجمل بكتير من الصور
وفعلا اليوم كان جميل قوي  :: 
الف شكر ليكي على مرورك الجميل  :f: 
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> ماشاء الله صور جميله بجد 
> بس برض واحنا بحس ان فيه حاجة مش كامله فى شكل الورود عندنا فى مصر ( او شكل اى حاجة   ) ...تحسى انهم مش منظمنها كويس كان حدد راصص حجات جنب بعض وخلاص على رغم جمالها كانو ممكن يخلو شكلها تحفة 
> و شكرا على الصور الجميلة 
> بالمناسبه كان مرة واحد صاحبى عرض عليا نعمل مشروع عمة القاضي ديه هههههههههههههههههه اه والله قالى الواحد مش عارف بالفين جنيه باين وبيلود مش عارف كام مرة فى السنة 
> بس خفت بصراحة بعدين معرفش ابيعه البس العمه انا بدل القاضى


أهلا بيك أخى الفاضل ريد دراجون  :f: 
بشكرك على رأيك في الصور
بالعكس أنا حسيت أنهم منظمينها حلو لكن يظهر أنا مقدرتش أظهر جمال التنسيق الموجود في المعرض
ودا يمكن لأ،ى كنت بصور الصور من منطقة قريبة مش من بعيد علشان أقدر أظهر جمال التنسيق

وأحسن حاجة عملتها أنك مرديتش تعمل موضوع العمة دا  :: 
كدة أحسن برضة  :4: 

بشكرك ألف شكر على مرورك وتواجدك في المعرض  :f: 
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> الله عليكي يا قلب مصر
> سعيدة اوي اني اشوف الازهار الجميلة دي في مصر
> واشوف الاهتمام بعمل معرض للزهور بجميع اشكاالها والوانها الرائعة
> الموضوع ده خلاني افتكر البارك اللي بتفتح عندنا هنا
> وعلي طول عملنا زيارة سريعة له قبل ما ينتهي
> واخذت شوية صور ان شاء الله هانزلهم دلوقتي في موضوع مستقل
> ويا رب يعجبك الموضوع


أختى الغالية أم أحمد  :f: 
بشكرك على كلامك الجميل
وفعلا الأزهار في غاية الروعة والمعرض دا بيتعمل من زمان بس الحقيقة انا ما أصبحتش مهتمة بيه إلا من حوالي أربع سنين فقط ، وبحاول أخللي الولاد يتعودوا عليه هما كمان  :: 

وموضوعك تحفة يا سمسمة والصور اللي فيه رائعة 
ألف شكر يا أم أحمد على وجودك الجميل  :f: 
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> *الأُخت قلبُ مصر
> 
> رأيتُ الزهورَ تعتلى الألوان
> وتسافر فى اتجاه لوحةٍ تشكيليةٍ
> هى يومٌ من عُمرك 
> دامت الأيام
> 
> تحياتى
> ومُبدعةٌ دائماً*



أهلا بك أخى الكريم حكيم عيون  :f: 

أشكرك على وجودك القيم
وعلى كلماتك الرقيقة
والف شكر على دعائك بدوام الأيام أدامها الله 
سعيدة بتشريفك المعرض 
تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك القدير  :f: 
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السلام  عليكم
> الصور جميلة جدا جدا ..تسلم ايدك 
>        و أكيد مناظر الورود الطبيعية دي تخلي الانسان يقول " سبحان الله " خلق فأبدع
>              تسلم ايدك
>           تحيـتـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بالجميلة  إيمان الشامى  :f: 
منورة الموضوع 
بشكرك على كلامك الجميل ربنا يخليكي
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> ما شاء الله عليكى يا قلب مصر 
> 
> اجمل حاجة فى تصويرك انك مقربة الصور اووووووووى تحسى انك شامة ريحة الورد 
> 
> عجبتنى اوى عمة القاضى والشجرة اللى بتلات ادوار 
> 
> عارفة حديقة الاورمان دى من بره متشجعش انك تدخليها لكن سبحان الله طلعت مخبية حاجات حلوة كده
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا جميل ودايما ممتعانا بالحلو اللى زيك


الجميلة دكتورة نسيبة منورانى هنا أنا سعيدة قوي  :Kiss2: 

أزيك يا قمراية  :f: 

أنا فعلا قربت الصور وعلشان كدة معرفتش ساعات اجيب الصورة للمكان ككل

وبالنسبة لحديقة الأورمان بالرغم من أنى درست في الجامعة أربع سنين وقعدت 3 سنين بعدهم أحضر دراسات عليا وكنت بروح يوميا الجامعة
إلا أنى مدخلتش الحديقة دي غير  بعد فترة طويلة من ابتعادى عن الجامعة   :l: 

المهم أنها بالفعل مكان جميل قوي وشكلها من جوا رائع وخصوصا في معرض الربيع
إن شاء الله يكون ليكي الحظ في أنك تحضريه السنة الجاية بإذن الله
كل الشكر ليكي يا قمر على زيارتك الجميلة للمعرض  :f: 
 ::

----------


## sameh atiya

ورود ورود ورود
والدتى كتير بتقولى أروح مدرسة الزراعه وأشترى ورد وأزرعه فى الجنينه البحريه أو القبليه بتوعنا
بس أنا بصراحه بحب اشترى أى شجرة فاكهه علشان تطرح وأكل :good:  هاعمل إيه بالورد :1: 
أنا أتفرج على الورد :1:  وصحيح هو فعلا بيشرح القلب ::h::  لكن برضوا لو اتفرجتوا على الجنينه 
والشجر اللى اتزرع وطرح هاتاكلوا كل اللى فيها  :: 
أنا طبعا صورتها بس بالموبايل ومش هاتخرج بشكل الصور اللى فى القاعه هنا
علشان كده مخليها على جهازى وموبايلى وكفاية :f: 

شكرا أم يوسف على الرحلة الجميلة وسط الزهور :f:

----------

